# problem with panasonic tm900 lcd screen?



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi folks,

For the nature of what i'm doing, i need to capture live from my panny tm900 directly to my computer, but I can't seem to completely blank the info on the lcd screen.

I'm connected via hdmi to a blackmagic intensity card so it's capturing exactly what my camcorder sees.

On the screen, it still says "MNL" b/c i'm in manual mode. It's the only thing that remains.
I've been through the manual and i'm afraid it might be possible so i thought i'd reach out to some of the forums for help.

Thanks,
Keebler


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

keebler27 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> For the nature of what i'm doing, i need to capture live from my panny tm900 directly to my computer, but I can't seem to completely blank the info on the lcd screen.
> 
> ...


figured it out. just needed to find my remote and press the ext. display button a few times.
i hate panicking times


----------

